

Apple hardware changes alter Microsoft "Hunter" ads - _pius
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/07/24/apple-hardware-changes-alter-microsoft-hunter-ads/

======
gizmo
Pfeh. This reads as a story written purely to arrive at the "and that's why
90% of computers sold over $1000 are apples" conclusion.

------
jwesley
Not to say that the ad campaign is a winner, but this conclusion is dubious
logic at best. A bad ad campaign is responsible for the revenue drop you say?
Nothing to do the with the deep global recession and plummeting consumer
spending? This type of stuff makes me hate pageview driven publishing.

~~~
rwolf
The implication is that non-Mac PCs have had a greater share of high-end sells
before the campaign, but it's not stated (some other places seem to back this
up [http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Apple-has-91-of-
ma...](http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Apple-has-91-of-market-
for-1000-PCs-says-NPD/1248313624)).

The particular stat used (% of 1k+ sales) seems to correct for the recession;
my expectation is that sales would decline evenly.

I would agree that this could be unrelated to ad campaign; I don't see any
reason they have to be related.

------
vegashacker
I liked the CD bin analogy. Another good one is the clearance rack at clothing
stores. Even though it's the same stuff that, a few months prior, was given
lots of floor space and displayed nicely on models--it just seems crappier.
And even though I know what's going on, I still totally fall for it. Them's
some powerful forces, apparently.

~~~
kirse
_Another good one is the clearance rack at clothing stores._

That's pretty interesting, because I buy the majority of my name-brand pants,
polos, shoes, and shirts from discount stores like Marshalls, TJ Max,
Nordstrom Rack, etc...

Do you pay full price for your clothing from all the designer stores?

~~~
vegashacker
No, I go to the discount places too (I was just in a Ross the other day). But
I hate clothes shopping, and the discount stores do take more effort.
Sometimes I feel it's worth it to not go discount just to be in and out of
there faster.

Incidentally, I don't have the same "bargain bin" problem in the discount
stores...because it all looks pretty bad.

------
lsc
I'm amused that Microsoft now needs to defend itself against apple. What's
next, a commercial saying you should buy Microsoft instead of Linux?

When you are the underdog, just having the 800lb gorilla notice you exist is a
huge victory.

------
parenthesis
I thought this was going to be about Ratners:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Ratner#The_speech>

------
sound2man
I don't really get the point of this article. Different tools for different
jobs. I have both a dell latitude E6500 and a white macbook. They are both
really nice machines, but not really "apples" to apples.

Do research on what software you need, what you want to get done, and... Well
I guess I'd better stop preaching to the choir.

